# favorite go to gear



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

ive tried alot of different gear, mainly use ugly stik catfish series rods 7ft, and berkely big game rods 7ft. ive tried a few different baitcasters such as, the abu 6600 bcx, 7000 pro rocket, and shakespeare skp 2000. was just wondering what eveyones favorite setups, or all around gear are for channels, blues and flatties. also if lines, and sinkers, etc could be mentioned it would be appreciated. all in all, im just looking for a couple good all around setups. everybodies oppinions would be greatly appreciated.

thank you,

kevin.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

7' Ugly Stick Catfish rods with Abu Garcia 6501 C3's and Berkley Big Cat 20lb test. Texas style rigged with 1/2 to 3/4 oz no roll slip sinkers so the cats can easily pull the line through the sinker, 2/0-3/0 Gamakatsu circle hooks for channel cats, larger hooks for flatheads and blues.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

8' 6" Med action pole with Abu Garcia 6500 c3 bait caster 

I use 1/2 oz egg sinkers for cut bait with 4/0 circle hooks for cut bait 

I use 1 oz egg sinkers and 9/0 circle hooks for live bait

Always use 25 lb mono but I'm about to swith to 40 lb spider wire

I don't use leaders at all 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Our boat rigs for channels are 7'6" Medium heavy baitcasting rods, with Abu 6500's or a simmilar Shimano or Okuma Reel. Lines vary but for now using Vicious 30lb High vis with a 50 lb leader, but looking to downscale to 20lb with a 30 lb leader for next year. My partner likes the Cajun Red in 25# but we have problems seeing it so he is looking at the Team Catfish High Vis Yellow, always run either Gama Circles or Eagle Clw Circles in anything from 3/0 -8/0 depending on size of fish targeted. We make our own sinkers so anything goes there as well. it not about the expensive stuff as much as its about using reliable and consistant stuff that we trust completely.

Bottom line is if it works for you, use it, if its not working for you. change it up...after 10 years we have figured out what works for us but are always looking for the next upgrade somewhere along the line. Were tourney guys so durring the season we stick with what works and in about 3 weeks the season will be over and then we will start experimenting with all sorts of stuff gearing up for next season.

Salmonid


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

cool, thanks salmonid. i do tourneys as well(twisted whiskerz) but currently dont have a boat. im thinking about switching to big cat 30 or team catfish 30, ive used big game 20 in the past. i also seem to use heavier terminal tackle than you guys. usually use 2oz egg sinkers, rarely go up to 3oz. also love the c3's, my buddy has a few of them. for hooks gamakatsu circles all the way, usually 6/0 to 8/0.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Rod and reel set up ( go ahead and laugh at it but it works for everything I need ). LOL

10' CatMaxx rods
Penn 330 GT2 Level wind reels
Andes Monster Yellow line (30lb)
Gamakatsu Circle hooks 8/0
3oz no roll sinkers (changing to 4oz next year)
50# to 80# mono leaders (yes very heavy but not worried about fraying)

I know it's overkill, but I don't worry about losing whats on the other end of my line either. 

I can use this set up for fishing from the boat (trolling) to fishing from the bank. When fishing from the bank I can get more distance than I will ever have use for. With some practice and pain (birds nests) 100yds is no problem. Good luck in your hunt and maybe i'll see ya next year at the tournys. No Leesville this year and i'll have to see if we are gonna fish the last one at Mosquito.


----------

